# Retrofit M5 cluster in 535i



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've noticed there are a couple of F10 M5 clusters (with Red needles) available on ebay. Has anyone tried retrofitting those in regular F10 5-series? If not, do you see possible issues with retrofit?


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can, but it will not be fully functional. On ///M car, FDS signal comes from DME, and not ICM, and Gear position comes from DKG instead of EGS, so Gear Display and FDS Display's would not work. And without ///M Steering wheel, you won't have the M1 and M2 buttons.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can, but it will not be fully functional. On ///M car, FDS signal comes from DME, and not ICM, and Gear position comes from DKG instead of EGS, so Gear Display and FDS Display's would not work. And without ///M Steering wheel, you won't have the M1 and M2 buttons.


What's FDS?

If I were to get the M Steering wheel, how would M1/M2 buttons work. AFAIK, there is no support in iDrive for M-modes?

Would the rest of the cluster be fully functional including HUD? Would cluster show any error msgs?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FDS = FahrDynamikSchalter, aka Driving Dynamics Switch (EcoPro, Comfort, Sport, Sport+).

I don't think even with the steering wheel, M1 & M2 modes would work.

As for errors and HUD, I don't know.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

M-HUD could work because instrument cluster generates video signal that HUD shows. I don't think that the HUD itself changes between M and non-M car. This is just my educated guess, I have not tried it nor checked part numbers and wiring diagrams..


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> M-HUD could work because instrument cluster generates video signal that HUD shows. I don't think that the HUD itself changes between M and non-M car. This is just my educated guess, I have not tried it nor checked part numbers and wiring diagrams..


I remember reading a while ago that someone tried using M5 cluster to see if they can get M-View working but wasn't able to and gave up. Can't find that thread though.

I'm primarily interested in Red-needles on white background styling. I think it looks really sporty and pleasing to looks at versus an all white/orange cluster.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

A friend made this retrofit and I help him. He has a F10 550iXA (US specs) and we retrofitted a M5 cluster. VIN + mls + coding modified, everthing works, but there is a small optical failure:

When he switch the gearbox to position "D" a warning message appears on the cluster and the CIC ("transmission, drive slowly"). The problem is only this one message, all other functions ok, no errors and the car runs like hell. With all other positions comes no error ("P", "R", "N", "M1", "M2" ...).

Strange behaviour, but at the moment I see no chance to eliminate the error message. It seems to be that the M5 cluster expect a special CAN bus telegram which only a SMG would send and no EGS.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

As I wrote above, Gear position comes from DKG instead of EGS.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Spitfire555 said:


> A friend made this retrofit and I help him. He has a F10 550iXA (US specs) and we retrofitted a M5 cluster. VIN + mls + coding modified, everthing works, but there is a small optical failure:
> 
> When he switch the gearbox to position "D" a warning message appears on the cluster and the CIC ("transmission, drive slowly"). The problem is only this one message, all other functions ok, no errors and the car runs like hell. With all other positions comes no error ("P", "R", "N", "M1", "M2" ...).
> 
> Strange behaviour, but at the moment I see no chance to eliminate the error message. It seems to be that the M5 cluster expect a special CAN bus telegram which only a SMG would send and no EGS.


Can you post pics/video of that? I really like the look of M5 cluster compared to the boring 5-series cluster.

Regarding the error msg. Can this problem be solved by creating a small CAN Module that reads/listens for messages from DKG and then sends out a new one pretending to be EGS. So that the cluster thinks its getting the message from EGS and hopefully, that will clear out the error.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't see why can filter wouldn't work. You would need both M5 and 540i to scan the messages though.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

@Spitfire555: Were you able to get M-View HUD working as well? Maybe there is a CAN message that needs to be sent to the cluster to enable it.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Gear position comes from DKG instead of EGS.


Curiously, the warning message only appears when shifting in "D", all other functions work well. The instrument cluster shows the correct gear positions ("P", "R", "N", "D") and also the manual gears ("M1", "M2", ...).



Motorboat411 said:


> Were you able to get M-View HUD working as well?


The M-HUD works also very well (if selected into the CIC).



Motorboat411 said:


> Can you post pics/video of that?


I'll ask him for making a video, but I know him .... he will need some time for it.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Spitfire555 said:


> The M-HUD works also very well (if selected into the CIC).
> 
> I'll ask him for making a video, but I know him .... he will need some time for it.


How did you select M-HUD in CIC. AFAIK, the option isn't available in iDrive of non-M5s?

Video will be really nice...If this can be me made to work including M-HUD, I'd definitely be onboard with this mod :thumbup:

Btw, do you know if M-HUD is activated by a CAN bus message? If so, then it will be really nice to create a small CAN Bus module that takes care of transmission issues by generating correct CAN messages and also activate M-HUD.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

KOMBI generates HUD picture so M-HUD depends on instrument cluster, not on CIC.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> KOMBI generates HUD picture so M-HUD depends on instrument cluster, not on CIC.


I know KOMBI generates the HUD image. I was asking him how he "activated" it via CIC...as he claimed. If I recall correctly someone, a while ago, tried to retrofit M5 KOMBI and enable M-HUD...but failed.


----------



## Spitfire555 (Apr 22, 2013)

Motorboat411 said:


> How did you select M-HUD in CIC. AFAIK, the option isn't available in iDrive of non-M5s?


Simply coded the option into CIC (MDRIVE & MDRIVE_CONFIG).


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Spitfire555 said:


> Simply coded the option into CIC (MDRIVE & MDRIVE_CONFIG).


Please post video and detailed instructions as soon you can.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Just one question. After the retrofit do you only injected a CAFD into the cluster and coded it or did you flashed it completely? The VO should be the same (6WA) or do you changed there something?

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Oliver, 
If i had one M5 cluster, i would try to flash it with my original FA adding only 6wa option (as first attempt) or changing into FA the engine code, using that for M5 (as second attempt).


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The M6 cluster is for a 640d and the FA has the 6WA. The retrofit depends on the deleting of the speed limiter and my friend wants to show the speed >260 km/h. So editing the FA (VO) should not be necessary.

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, you are right. I wrote for adding 6wa thinking that the car hasn't already a 6wa.
BTW flashing it should fill in the firmware for normal 6wa, so it should work (and display) normal informations, without trying to display M5/m6 datas.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Think so! The question for me is, is it necessary to flash it or should it be enough to inject the CAFD and vo code it?

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Think so! The question for me is, is it necessary to flash it or should it be enough to inject the CAFD and vo code it?
> 
> CU Oliver


I think that all other, who retrofitted the m5/m6 cluster, simply coded it using the cafd they found inside.

But they had not a perfect retrofit.

To try something else, i would flash the m5/m6 cluster as it was a normal 6wa. At the end it is a display. It should display what the firmware wants. If you use the m5/m6 kombi firmware, it will ask for m5/m6 data, but my opinion is that using the 6wa firmware it will show normal datas, unless showing errors or red dot..... But this is my opinion.... I never tried it and i don't think that using the normal 6wa firmware it will break....


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Seems it will be a nice work for the weekend. 

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I envy you 
Keep us updated


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I'll do my very best. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

OP...any chance you can get us that video now?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Tried it today. Inject a CAFD is not possible, the cluster is not known in the KIS database. I tried then the same with a VO from my M5, same result. Seems that I have to write a VO with datas from a M6 (the cluster is from a M6) - nearly the same if you use a cluster from a 7 sedan in a F10/F11. That would be my idea. Has anyone a VIN from a M6 (F-series) for me or any other idea?

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Tried it today. Inject a CAFD is not possible, the cluster is not known in the KIS database. I tried then the same with a VO from my M5, same result. Seems that I have to write a VO with datas from a M6 (the cluster is from a M6) - nearly the same if you use a cluster from a 7 sedan in a F10/F11. That would be my idea. Has anyone a VIN from a M6 (F-series) for me or any other idea?

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Tried it today. Inject a CAFD is not possible, the cluster is not known in the KIS database. I tried then the same with a VO from my M5, same result. Seems that I have to write a VO with datas from a M6 (the cluster is from a M6) - nearly the same if you use a cluster from a 7 sedan in a F10/F11. That would be my idea. Has anyone a VIN from a M6 (F-series) for me or any other idea?
> 
> CU Oliver


Send me the SVT and M5 FA, I can try to sort it out.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Thanks for your help. Can you send me your mail adress so Incan transfer the files to you?

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks for your help. Can you send me your mail adress so Incan transfer the files to you?
> 
> CU Oliver


I sent you email.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Hope, you can do something with the files I send to you.

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll try tomorrow. Do you have part number for this kombi?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

6210 7 847 248 01

CU Oliver


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hallo,

Flashing the kombi, any chance or not tried it?


Thorsten


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

No chance due to KIS error.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yesterday I tried it again to code the M6 cluster. What I did:

1.) Created a VO with the donor VIN and SAs
2.) Connected to the car with target F10 and loaded the modified VO
3.) E-Sys wasn't able to detect a CAFD for the Kombi due to KIS databas error
4.) Made aSVT and TAL calucalation with the modified VO - succesful
5.) Flashed the Kombi with the calculated SVT_SOLL and TAL (and modified VO)
6.) read VO from car and activated it
7.) now I was able to inject a CAFD into the Kombi
8.) vo code the Kombi with the original VO
9.) nearly everything worked

Errors?
The expected error from the gearbox. Here I will try to find a solution.
A funny thing is the odometer. It will not accept the mileage from the car. Every time you switch on the ignition the odometer is 0 km. It counts the driven kilometers correctly but until you switch off and on the odometer is 0. That's a really new behavior from a Kombi. The owner told me that the Kombi did it also after he retrofited it into the car (before coding anything).

CU Oliver


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Might kindly someone who owns F10 M5 tell me his car CAFD number for the cluster?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have helped a friend to flash m5 firmware to his 6WA. 2 things were not working, the navigation and gear displays. And of course there was error with transmission as they get info from different module between m5 and non M car.

Now, he would like to flash back to normal firmware but i am getting error message. When i execute the update, esys would abort the flash and i cant proceed from there. The process of flashing was not started. I suspect that i may have used a different VIN to flash m5 firmware and now if i use back the original VIN, the kombi simply dont allow me to proceed...any comments?

Thanks.

P/S: for the m5 display, any ideas how can i show the gear?


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

Any update here?

Thanks


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

sbc55 said:


> I have helped a friend to flash m5 firmware to his 6WA. 2 things were not working, the navigation and gear displays. And of course there was error with transmission as they get info from different module between m5 and non M car.
> 
> Now, he would like to flash back to normal firmware but i am getting error message. When i execute the update, esys would abort the flash and i cant proceed from there. The process of flashing was not started. I suspect that i may have used a different VIN to flash m5 firmware and now if i use back the original VIN, the kombi simply dont allow me to proceed...any comments?
> 
> ...


Hi,
You need backup SVT (normal 6WA) from Read ECU,and then you can flash back.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

FYI
Sometimes you will not be able to delete the gear transmission error (f.e. to set the cluster to getriebe_art=Handschalter). In that case it's the easiest way is to delete the error himself (delete the cc warning in the cluster). Now the M5 cluster is in a M550xD without any transmission error. 

CU Oliver


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> FYI
> Sometimes you will not be able to delete the gear transmission error (f.e. to set the cluster to getriebe_art=Handschalter). In that case it's the easiest way is to delete the error himself (delete the cc warning in the cluster). Now the M5 cluster is in a M550xD without any transmission error.
> ...


Hi,
I have a normal 6WA and flashing to ///M5 kombi,and then use my F10 car FA to vo code KOMBI,but it's didn't display big gear and NAVI info.
I have a HUD,I want to code it to ///M hud view,and display gear on HUD.

thanks


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

any update?
thanks


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> FYI
> Sometimes you will not be able to delete the gear transmission error (f.e. to set the cluster to getriebe_art=Handschalter). In that case it's the easiest way is to delete the error himself (delete the cc warning in the cluster). Now the M5 cluster is in a M550xD without any transmission error.
> ...


Hi Oliver,

Could you please elaborate a bit more detail how can I delete the cc warning in the cluster?

Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## juice619 (Jun 11, 2013)

*M5 cluster retro*



Spitfire555 said:


> A friend made this retrofit and I help him. He has a F10 550iXA (US specs) and we retrofitted a M5 cluster. VIN + mls + coding modified, everthing works, but there is a small optical failure:
> 
> When he switch the gearbox to position "D" a warning message appears on the cluster and the CIC ("transmission, drive slowly"). The problem is only this one message, all other functions ok, no errors and the car runs like hell. With all other positions comes no error ("P", "R", "N", "M1", "M2" ...).
> 
> Strange behaviour, but at the moment I see no chance to eliminate the error message. It seems to be that the M5 cluster expect a special CAN bus telegram which only a SMG would send and no EGS.


Hello. I have a friend who wants to install f10 m5 cluster into his 2011 F10. I understand that some error will occur due to the way it communicates to different models. Based on your experience, is it something your friend ended up keeping or is it not worth the trouble.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You can erase the errors but you have to live with some issues. Can be that Auto-hold will not function and you cannot see in which drive mode (Eco, Comfort, Sport) you are. Without a HUD you will not see navi signs in the 6WA. A M5 has HUD as standard and will show navi signs only there.

It's also possible to flash the M5 6WA to a normal 6WA. You will loose the M-HUD but you have then a full function 6WA which will go up to 330 km/h.

CU Oliver


----------



## Fadij (Jun 19, 2017)

*Help needed*

Hi guys . I have an M6 cluster that i want to install on my 2011 bmw 550i. every coder i go to be like ( i have to have the R270 programmer in order for me to flash and code the cluster ) and everyone is throwing me crazy prices like $400 and $300. do you guys know anyone in Los angeles, ca area that can help me or anyone who codes remotely for that matter .. i can live with as much error messages and im ok with it because im only having the cluster for couple months . any help in really really appreciate it. thanks !


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

if you have E Sys installed and it is working, I can have a look to code it remote.
Please erase before the EPROM, VIN remove and odometer must be lower than odometer of your car.


Thorsten


----------



## Hifiman (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have a 2011 F10 550i, euro version, I need to know if it is possible to place Alpina B5 biturbo or F10 M5 cluster, I could get both, and if possible, anyone can tell me how to code. Thank you very much, greetings from Argentina. Silvio


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

*retrofit into F11 530i*

Hello, after many months i'm back to contribute with my experience.
First of all i've thank @milkyway for his effort supporting me.
I've just retrofitted a new M5 cluster (let me thank www.yuecarconsulting.de that accepted to exchange for free my used in good condition 6WB with its new M6 cluster - they have still a lot of them....).
Big problems i encountered. After injecting the cafd file by manipulating svt actual with the right cafd number (milkyway provided it reading his M5 svt) i found the knew issues for gear error, gears number not shown and drive mode status not shown.
The trick i discovered last year (getriebe_art as handshalter) doesn't work with my car. So i had to find the cc_warning number to be disabled. In my case the number 3.
Solved the gear warning message, btw, gears number and drive mode status didn't work. In my opinion, to solve this issue is more important than to have the blue color benefit in the lcd panel.
For this reason i flashed the M5 cluster as a normal 6WA and, due to different hwel/hwap, the only way to flash it was flag "HW-IDs from SVTactual" after svt target calculation and before starting TAL calculation.
Here is the result with some cosmetic personalizations:

before









after


















before









after


----------



## bmwrider2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your experience! Is everything working properly after updating with 6wa software? just curious because you have warning triangle on first pic


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello.
yes, all works properly but first pic was for M firmware and the warning was for wipers water low level


----------



## bmwrider2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

Going to attempt this retrofit soon. BTW There is emulator for $250 that allows keep M-car cluster with gears properly displayed etc


----------



## bmwrider2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

maisav said:


> Hello.
> yes, all works properly but first pic was for M firmware and the warning was for wipers water low level


Well flashed M5 KOMBI with 6WA software, it works except ONE issue. The M5 KOMBI doesn't have Orange LED, so when in night mode when it wants to switch to Orange there is no illumination. This can be solved by coding DIM_NACHT_EIN - nicht aktiv - WERTE FF but then you loose Navigation Automatic day/night mode. Also screen brightness and KOMBI brightness can't be adjusted with toggle. How did you solve that?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I coded DIM_NACHT_EIN - nicht aktiv - WERTE FF losing the dimming adjustment (but for CID you can adjust it into CIC menù).
But i also coded "tunnel..." to FF and 00 to fix the day mode into tunnel (sorry but i'm not at home and i'vent esys with my kombi ncd file)


----------



## bmwrider2010 (Dec 31, 2010)

So it's still not fully functional even with 6WA software there is still an issue  I think I will stick with my 6WA, changing screen brightness not something I want to do every night


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

I have installed prelci m2 cluster in my m235. I swapped the mainboard that holds the vin and mileage from my original cluster to the m2 cluster as the clusters are exactly the same. I then connected it and all is working except kmh scale is 10kmh off and i have mph reading for cruise control and speed limit. Any idee howto fix these two things through coding? If possible that is...


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

bulletrs said:


> I have installed prelci m2 cluster in my m235. I swapped the mainboard that holds the vin and mileage from my original cluster to the m2 cluster as the clusters are exactly the same. I then connected it and all is working except kmh scale is 10kmh off and i have mph reading for cruise control and speed limit. Any idee howto fix these two things through coding? If possible that is...


Both are hard coded, M gauge had max speed at 330kmh where normal gauge only with 260 kmh, that's why you had this 10kmh off from.
And apparently your M kombi were with miles gauge that's why your cruise control speed stick with miles. Maybe someone in the forum know how to fix this, but I don't think these information are shared publicly in anywhere because people who know how to fix it most likely use those knowledge to make for their live.


----------



## bulletrs (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes that's what I thought. The guy who sold it to me tells me it is 100% M2 and that it came from a 140xi where it was working 100%. He obviously scammed me with this kombi, be aware what you buy on the internet people. Hopefully i'll find a way on changing mph to kmh and to fix the speed to show correctly. So far I have found nothing, i mailed some company's if they can change it but strangely no one responds.



jackylooo said:


> Both are hard coded, M gauge had max speed at 330kmh where normal gauge only with 260 kmh, that's why you had this 10kmh off from.
> And apparently your M kombi were with miles gauge that's why your cruise control speed stick with miles. Maybe someone in the forum know how to fix this, but I don't think these information are shared publicly in anywhere because people who know how to fix it most likely use those knowledge to make for their live.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hope you can find someone to solve this soon, Good Luck


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

jackylooo said:


> Hope you can find someone to solve this soon, Good Luck


Did anyone find out how to change the cluster setting to go from 260KmpH to 330kmph based on the new M5 cluster dial? I've tried the same experiment on a Alpina cluster and all I needed to do was swap my 6WA main board to the new clusters and the cluster lights up perfectly and had my mileage and vin etc. However, since the dial on the Alpina goes to 200mph, the needle still moves as if on a 160mph dial. :dunno:


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Quick update here, I was unable to program the cluster with E-Sys as it would not like the starting combination of HW/FW ids. So I swapped my EEPROMs and everything works great. 

I wish there was a way like before but since I was lucky to find identical HW revs of the clusters, the EEPROM swap was easily done.


----------



## mikesam (Jul 2, 2018)

anyone who can help me about this retrofit ?

I am trying to do the same thing. Currently I have a 6WA Cluster. When I install the M5 one, what will I loose ? May I use M5 fonts, digital speedometer on the left bottom corner, three logos under rpm screen ? I know they wont function but I am just asking appearance vise. Will I get M5 HUD or cluster doesn't affect HUD ? Pictures are broken also can you please send me, whatsapp me or email me details or pictures ? I really need help.
thanks

[email protected]
+1 305 587 44 43


----------



## cube4da99 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a m5 cluster in my 535i and only issue I have is the trans code I keep seeing everyone say eprom I don't know what that is and I can not see the pics in the thread looking for some guidance on this issue


----------



## cube4da99 (Aug 6, 2018)

can anyone help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cube4da99 said:


> I have a m5 cluster in my 535i and only issue I have is the trans code I keep seeing everyone say eprom I don't know what that is and I can not see the pics in the thread looking for some guidance on this issue


On ///M car, FDS signal comes from DME, and not ICM, and Gear position comes from DKG instead of EGS, so Gear Display and FDS Display's would not work. And without ///M Steering wheel, you won't have the M1 and M2 buttons.


----------



## its_tunc (Apr 11, 2020)

hi,

I have bought an LCI M5 cluster (kmh) for my LCI 535i (mph with kmh scale, currently viewing kmh values). Bought a kmh one because I'm living in The Netherlands, the car is an ex-USA one.

I'm doing some research now and want to flash the M5 cluster with normal 6WA software. I've got Esys but I'm new with it. So can anybody help me out how to do this?

For mileage and VIN I'll swap the EEPROM from the old to the M5 one. This must be possible, if not please correct me.

According to the option list the previous owner already got retrofitted the options 0548 km-calibrated speedo, 0698 area code 2 for dvd, 0851 language version German. (See pictures)

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## stecom90 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,

Today, I installed an M5 F10 6WA kombi in F10 550i ece (06/2010).

Car I-step (shipment) F010-10-06-512
Kombi M5 #7847059 (07/2011)

Steps done :
-Virginize kombi : delete vin, mileage 10kms.
-Change FA : zk 0311, add 6WA > Write VCM.
-Code HU
-Load custom FA : Same VIN, Typekey FV91 (M5 ece LHD), zk 0311, 6WA, ...
-Inject CAFD in M5 kombi (000000069_009_001_004)
-Code Kombi
-Code FDL getriebe_art to handshalter

Kombi works fine, no errors, no red dot, mileage ok, ...

But M HUD seems incorrect (CIC MDIRVE and MDRIVE CONFIG > aktiv), see attached picture.

What is the problem ?
I should have code HUD too ? Modules need to be updated ? FDL ? ....

Thank's in advance


----------



## stecom90 (Mar 21, 2013)

Could someone who did this retrofit send me cafd of hud and kombi M5 ?


----------



## FZCODE (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi. I have a BMW 535i xDrive and I bought long time ago a bmw f10 m5 instrument cluster for my bmw 535i xDrive and I remember when I tried to installed the f10 m5 cluster to my f10 535i xDrive, the conexión wouldn’t fit. There is any other way that can be successfully installed? Thank you so much.


----------

